# How do you start a diesel?



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I want to use some of the sounds of my various DCC engine noises. What is the right sequence?

Should the light come on first and then the diesel fires up, or does the light come on after the engine starts running?

What are other common sequences?

Bill


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is a video showing with sound the start up of an EMD SD40-2
diesel loco. 

http://locomotive.wikia.com/wiki/File:Starting_a_Locomotive_Engine_EMD_SD40-2_engine_Start_up

The headlight would come on before the first move. If in a yard,
it may have the bell on.

There's a couple of actual RR guys who are members and who
could give you more exacting startup and moving rules.

Don


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice!

Bill


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

Mister Bill said:


> I want to use some of the sounds of my various DCC engine noises. What is the right sequence?
> 
> Should the light come on first and then the diesel fires up, or does the light come on after the engine starts running?
> 
> ...


Bill based upon my experience, teh loco starts first and then when sequence is completed the lights and bell (if equipped) are next. Here is a model of a UK class 70 (Made by GE) starting up video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SSKRk2lmwY


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

It depends, if the previous engineer left the lights on, then when the knife switch is thrown, the lights would come on first, then the engine would start.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

On the prototype I wonder what stops an unauthorised person starting the engine? Is there a coded keypad? Does the driver have a key? Or do they just rely on locking the cab?


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

You need a universal key. I am searching for a pic.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> On the prototype I wonder what stops an unauthorised person starting the engine? Is there a coded keypad? Does the driver have a key? Or do they just rely on locking the cab?


Absolutely nothing, if you can get in the cab, and know what you are doing, you can start one. Now to move it, you need the reverser lever, which is to be removed by the engineer, when parking the locomotive.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That's very interesting ncrc5315. By the way, why do you call the driver an engineer and not a driver over there?


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> That's very interesting ncrc5315. By the way, why do you call the driver an engineer and not a driver over there?


Not sure this completely answers the question, but it does give some insight into the history:

http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-32758223


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's a part of the 'local character' of the language.

Driver vs Engineer.
You all have Bonnets on your cars, we have hoods.
You have tyres, we have tires.

The good part is that we all understand each other
in spite of it all.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

"The British and Americans are two peoples separated by a common language." -- George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cycleops said:


> That's very interesting ncrc5315. By the way, why do you call the driver an engineer and not a driver over there?


My thoughts on that question,

A driver drives, they got to turn the wheel, a driver is a wheelman.

An engineer just rides, though he runs the train, he just rides, he doesn't drive.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

big ed said:


> An engineer just rides, though he runs the train, he just rides, he doesn't drive.


Sounds like my kind of job.


----------

